# Windows 10 Starts Charging For Missing Features



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Not sure what to think of this, but apparently even Solitaire, which has been a feature of Windows from the very beginning, is no longer free. And Windows Media Player will cost a fair bunch but be a stripped down version. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/08/05/windows-10-charging/

And somewhere else, I read that folks with Win 7 and 8 will have no option but to download Win 10 if they want to keep getting security updates. All this, along with the security issues in the other thread, seems to mean that Big Brother is getting bigger. and more intrusive.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

> The trouble is in the run up to Windows 10 Microsoft has not been transparent with users so many are not clear on what they are signing up to or from where future costs may come.


Not being transparent = not being honest, IMO.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, Linux looks better all the time.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gee I am glad I have a iMac. LOL


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

WOW worse yet is it can be 'stealthily' downloading without you knowing if you signed up for the 'free' copy.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/28/windows-10-automatic-download/


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Their commercials claim, "the Windows your children will grow up with". That statement is both laughable and now scary as all get out!

BTW, solitaire is not in the OS for Win 8.0, at least I couldn't find it. And the few games that were available were online games.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll be upgrading my newest laptop to W10 very soon. It's W8.1 and I only use it when I'm on vacation. Before I upgrade, I'll store a drive image on a flash drive so I can revert back. I don't mind 8.1, but if 10 gives me back the start button, I'd rather have it.

There are free apps the replace the things MS is taking away. The spyware can be disabled by opting out. I think it's worth the risk.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Their commercials claim, "the Windows your children will grow up with". That statement is both laughable and now scary as all get out!
> 
> BTW, solitaire is not in the OS for Win 8.0, at least I couldn't find it. And the few games that were available were online games.


It was available through the Windows store for free for Win8. I wonder if I will now have to pay for it since it is still on my computer?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Through the app store is NOT the same as IN the os. You have to agree to separate terms of use and another privacy policy. This is just a small portion of their privacy policy. 

"The data we collect depends on the services and features you use, and includes the following.
*Name and contact data.* We collect your first and last name, email address, postal address, phone number, and other similar contact data. 
*Credentials.* We collect passwords, password hints, and similar security information used for authentication and account access. 
*Demographic data.* We collect data about you such as your age, gender, country and preferred language.
*Interests and favorites.* We collect data about your interests and favorites, such as the teams you follow in a sports app, the stocks you track in a finance app, or the favorite cities you add to a weather app. In addition to those you explicitly provide, your interests and favorites may also be inferred or derived from other data we collect. 
*Payment data.* We collect data necessary to process your payment if you make purchases, such as your payment instrument number (such as a credit card number), and the security code associated with your payment instrument. 
*Usage data. *We collect data about how you interact with our services. This includes data, such as the features you use, the items you purchase, the web pages you visit, and the search terms you enter. This also includes data about your device, including IP address, device identifiers, regional and language settings, and data about the network, operating system, browser or other software you use to connect to the services. And it also includes data about the performance of the services and any problems you experience with them. 
*Contacts and relationships.* We collect data about your contacts and relationships if you use a Microsoft service to manage contacts, or to communicate or interact with other people or organizations. 
*Location data. *We collect data about your location, which can be either precise or imprecise. Precise location data can be Global Position System (GPS) data, as well as data identifying nearby cell towers and Wi-Fi hotspots, we collect when you enable location-based services or features. Imprecise location data includes, for example, a location derived from your IP address or data that indicates where you are located with less precision, such as at a city or postal code level."


However, you can purchase cd's with games on them and you don't have to agree to Microsofts data mining.

Question, since I've never downloaded their apps I was wondering, can those games be played offline?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Some of what you have highlighted was not on the agreement when I downloaded the game two years ago. But it seems that MS has added a lot of intrusive stuff since then. The Solitaire pack I downloaded two years ago is actually on the computer so I don't need an internet connection. I don't know about the new ones.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't even had the current laptop for 2 years. In your agreement with the games through the app store you have to agree that the app has permission to use your internet connection. One requires permission to use your pictures library!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I will wait as Forbes said until OCT. Let them fix the bugs first...


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I did want to highlight the very first sentence of the quoted post - "The data we collect depends on the services and features you use..."

If you choose not to use any of them - to disable darn near all of them - it won't collect that data.



Danaus29 said:


> Through the app store is NOT the same as IN the os. You have to agree to separate terms of use and another privacy policy. This is just a small portion of their privacy policy.
> 
> "The data we collect depends on the services and features you use, and includes the following.
> *Name and contact data.* We collect your first and last name, email address, postal address, phone number, and other similar contact data.
> ...


----------

